# A long forgotten German 750mm line



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Found some interesting vintage picturesin the net of the German Leinetalbahn near Goettingen

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/for...17,4372538


750mm / 30 inch gauge once was very popular in Germany. 

Today people mainly think of the Ruegen Bahn or the Saxon NG railways. Or of the Austrian and Rumanian 760mm railways.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Interesting site and great pictures out of the old box. Thanks for sharing Fritz!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, what a great site. Thanks for shaing the link.... Wonderful images.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for posting them. I love vintage photos. Especially when they involve trains!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pixes, Fritz. Something very different. Were these taken possibly pre-war?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The locomotive looks alot like the LGB Frank S engine. Neat site, wish I could speak and read German. Mike


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The German Army ordered 130 locos of the HF 110 C before WW II. All of them for 600- 760 mm gauge. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heeresfeldbahnlokomotive_HF_110_C 
Mr. Seidensticker bought two or three for his collection and named one after his son Frank. 

The pictures above were taken in the Mid-Fifties and at 1957. In remote corners of Germany the sight of a steam railway was not too different before and after the war. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Juergen- 

Thank you for posting this, many interesting photos. And a Lloyd Alexander auto also!


----------

